# Close's Rendering Shop



## Close (Mar 3, 2007)

*
Close's, Tai's, Itachi U.'s, and Broly's    Rendering      Shop​*





*Rules:*

_Please use my Example as a Template.

And after the Result is given to you please +Rep._  



_
Example:_

Please render this image.



_Result: _



*You may ask us to change anything about the Render.*​
*
If you want an Image to be Rendered, post it under this thread, and We will render it.
*
*
- Tai, Itachi U., and Broly has joined my Rendering Shop !*


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 4, 2007)

good luck with your shop.
render this for me


----------



## Close (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks 


_Result:_


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 4, 2007)

cool thnx.
+rep


----------



## Bleach (Mar 4, 2007)

yay free and good renderer xD render this


----------



## Close (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you want the flowers included ?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 4, 2007)

este

Just Sasori, if it's possible.


----------



## Close (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright Urahara, just finished.

Took kinda long but its a pretty good render.

_Result:
_



Arashi, your next !


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 4, 2007)

dont want to give you too mcuh but this'll be cool


----------



## Close (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres yours MookVille : 

Next : Arashi


Also I do all this in Ms Paint so big pictures are hard so I would thank you if you picked smaller pics, but if you desperately need it, sure.

Almost done, Arashi.


----------



## Close (Mar 5, 2007)

Done with yours, Arashi !
_
Result:_


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks man +rep


----------



## Close (Mar 5, 2007)

No problem, anytime.

Actually your the reason that got me started with sigs/rendering, you were my idol, lol, but seriously.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 5, 2007)

wow im flattered, but i gotta spread some rep in order to give it to you again.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 5, 2007)

Close said:


> Done with yours, Arashi !
> _
> Result:_



I might be using this image for a request. Thanks, it turned out alright! +rep for you.


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 6, 2007)

Good luck with your shop. I'll +rep you. Nice rendering skills.


----------



## Close (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks aion !


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 7, 2007)

Can u pls render this and make it small enough for it to fit in a sig the size of 17.04cmx6.99cm and for an avi 125x125  Two rendwers pls


----------



## Close (Mar 7, 2007)

Cm Render: 
_
Result:_



Avatar Render:

_
Result:_


----------



## Haruko (Mar 7, 2007)

That resizing thing was so pointless. It is easier if you resize it yourself at the time.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 7, 2007)

Dont know how


----------



## Close (Mar 7, 2007)

Brook said:


> *That resizing thing was so pointless. It is easier if you resize it yourself at the time.*



Very True, I do all my resizing in MS Paint because I dont know how to resize in PS anyway I gave you the tutorial how to resize, Slayer....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello! Can you like render the character and just him? I don't need the background. thanks in advance.

edits: Nvm.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 11, 2007)

Render this one for me, please?


----------



## Close (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, Sure !


----------



## The.Original.Sin (Mar 12, 2007)

Ooh oooh pick me, pick me! x3
How about this one?


----------



## Close (Mar 12, 2007)

x--Blissful.Ignorance, Here is your render:

_Result:_


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry, have to bother you again with this  (rendered pics are just fun to use)



Can you just render the guy standing on the long hammer and also the rubble it's on? That'll be all.

If you can't do it, just tell me and I'll find another stock.


----------



## Himura (Mar 14, 2007)

Pls render the singer as well as the microphone. Also try to get the hair as detailed as possible. Ty .


----------



## Close (Mar 15, 2007)

Arashi, Captain Pimp, and Himura..I will be starting on these soon


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 15, 2007)

after you're done with those do you think you can put the clinton partis render you did for me on a transparent bg


----------



## Haruko (Mar 15, 2007)

Close said:


> Very True, I do all my resizing in MS Paint because I dont know how to resize in PS anyway I gave you the tutorial how to resize, Slayer....



In ps just press CTRL+T and then resize the corner while holding shift.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Pls render and make it the size of a banner and make it look good pls   Thnaks in advance


----------



## Close (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, sure !

I have 5 (4 from dif people) requests, right ?

Lol, I do all my requests my _kinda_ BEST !


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Pls render and make it the size of a default sig


----------



## Azurite (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, you guys are killing him  : P


----------



## Close (Mar 16, 2007)

Slayer : 3 image is already rendered, so just resize it ?


----------



## Yosha (Mar 16, 2007)

Can you do this for me? Make it transparent.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 16, 2007)

Close said:


> Slayer : 3 image is already rendered, so just resize it ?



o ye yeah resize pls


----------



## Close (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay, I was busy the past few days...so now I am beginning 

Slayer:  




*
I'll do at least 1 persons request per day.*


----------



## Close (Mar 17, 2007)

Himura....



Meh, sorry if you don't like it


----------



## Himura (Mar 17, 2007)

Don't sweat it, it's fine . I'll rep anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 17, 2007)

Render please :0


----------



## Close (Mar 17, 2007)

Darky, that is a render...

Already rendered:  

Transparency:


----------



## Close (Mar 18, 2007)

Captain pimp:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 18, 2007)

Close said:


> Captain pimp:



Thanks alot, but I've recently learned how to render now ^_^ 

I'll rep yah for your work though.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2007)

Close, would you like me to help you rendering?!


----------



## Shiro (Mar 18, 2007)

I asked him too....but he doesn't like me


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh! Maybe Close likes to work alone!! If that's the case then I withdraw my earlier offer.


----------



## Close (Mar 18, 2007)

Tai, your in ! 

Snow Princess, you rock with sigs, lets see you render something ! 

_(P.S) - Snow Princess show me one of your renders & the image you got it from PM me with it._


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2007)

hey close could i try to render if you want i can pm some of my examples to you.


----------



## Close (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, sure ! 

Anybody can.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 19, 2007)

thanx close!!!!


----------



## Close (Mar 19, 2007)

We have new render.ers !


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 19, 2007)

Um.. I'll have to pass this one Close. before I thought that you were alone and swarmed with requests so I wanted to lend a hand but now I see that you have two new employees!! I guess that you'll be fine from now on ^^ good luck you guys! 

BTW Close the best way to render a picture very good is by maximizing it with the lens tool and then cut around the image by using the pen tool or the polygonal lasso or the quick mask mode these tools are more effective than the magic wand although the magic wand is an easy faster way.


----------



## The.Original.Sin (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay! x3 Thank ya very much for the render! ^^


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 19, 2007)

we are now taking requests!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 19, 2007)

render pls and resize to 400x120 pixels



Resize pls a little littler than 360x115


----------



## dervast (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn, Close, they had you going wall to wall for a while, huh? 

Drop me a line if you need an auxiliary extractor for this stuff.


----------



## Close (Mar 20, 2007)

dervast said:


> Damn, Close, they had you going wall to wall for a while, huh?
> 
> Drop me a line if you need an auxiliary extractor for this stuff.



Eh, I'm only 12 so I'm that smart, so please rephrase, lol.  

Itachi U., you have the request.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 20, 2007)

how do you want it rendered do you just want him with the chair or do you want the cross with it?


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 20, 2007)

Close! you're only 12!!!! aww kawaii so kawaii ^^ you're really talented for a 12 years old! PM me if you need any help m'kay


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 20, 2007)

Close do you need any help with this ? im not very good but i can still try


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 20, 2007)

yours is getting done Uchiha Sasuke we have to wait for Close though


----------



## Close (Mar 20, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> Close! you're only 12!!!! aww kawaii so kawaii ^^ you're really talented for a 12 years old! PM me if you need any help m'kay



Lol, aww kawaiii NO kawaii. Thanks though  



Broly said:


> Close do you need any help with this ? im not very good but i can still try



If you would like to join the Shop, please PM me with a render/original picture if came from.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 20, 2007)

um could you put this on a transparent bg?


----------



## dervast (Mar 20, 2007)

Close said:


> Eh, I'm only 12 so I'm that smart, so please rephrase, lol.
> 
> Itachi U., you have the request.



....You're serious?

OK, to rephrase: 

You're busy. If you need something, give me a shout.


----------



## Close (Mar 21, 2007)

dervast said:


> ....You're serious?
> 
> OK, to rephrase:
> 
> You're busy. If you need something, give me a shout.



Yeah,  

Okay, if we are busy I *will* give you a shout. 

@MookVille, I'll do it.  Here:


----------



## dervast (Mar 21, 2007)

Now you have to recolor the blue portions of his clothing as well.


----------



## dervast (Mar 21, 2007)

It's still a simple fix. A duplication of the pre-H/S layer set to Color would correct most of that. One might have to Mask out the portion where the outline bled.

I hate low-q images, sometimes.

But yes, I see the point you were making.


----------



## Close (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, and Suzu, I'm not good with bright backgrounds, and that was before when I used MsPaint now I use PS.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 21, 2007)

here you go Uchiha Sasuke:    *rep apriciated*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey, never mind about my render, Close. That image looked a bit hard to work with. But I was wondering if this was easier for you to render? 

The image already looks rendered, but I'd like it if you could take that white space off on the bottom-right side where it has black outlining around it. Thanks.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 21, 2007)

umm the stock is kinda cut off. you think you could fix it?


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 22, 2007)

@Here Arashi Kazama I just wanted to try.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Mar 23, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> @Here Arashi Kazama I just wanted to try.



Thanks a lot, reps for you!


----------



## Close (Mar 23, 2007)

Meh, just read it


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 25, 2007)

it hasn't been busy lately.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 25, 2007)

nope sure hasn't oh Close my username changed to Shikamaru.


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

Urmm, i was wondering if any of you guys could help me to colour a manga? It's only a small part i want to use for my siggy, is it possible?

If it's possible can you leave instructions?


----------



## Close (Mar 25, 2007)

I am sorry, no.

And Shikamaru, who were you ?  

I was Naru Ball Z.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 25, 2007)

Shikamaru. waz Tai.


----------



## Close (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh, thanks


----------



## Shiro (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 25, 2007)

here'a request that i need asap please!


----------



## Close (Mar 26, 2007)

Broly or Itachi U., it is your turn(s).


----------



## Shiro (Mar 26, 2007)

I wanna do it i haven't done one yet.


----------



## dervast (Mar 26, 2007)

The background bled into the actual character. Low quality = bad.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 26, 2007)

There i tried to get the background color out:


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 26, 2007)

o didnt care if the bg goes into the renders outline but thanks Shikamaru*reps*


----------



## Shiro (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanx Mookville!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 27, 2007)

it's quiet too quiet.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 27, 2007)

well.......................................................schnishna.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 28, 2007)

i waz going to tell him that yesterday i think i private message him.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 28, 2007)

i want to render for  somebody.


----------



## Close (Mar 28, 2007)

Stop spamming in our thread, technically mine but stop spamming.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry.


----------



## Close (Mar 28, 2007)

This isn't AIM so stop making 5 letter responses.
Do it again I will ban you from *our* Shop.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 28, 2007)

i don't know what that meant but i'll stop spamming.


----------



## Shiro (Mar 28, 2007)

sorry close.......wont happen again...
EDIT:I deleted all my spam posts..


----------



## Anjo (Mar 30, 2007)

do u guys do clear renders shika? like in ur sigy?


----------



## Anjo (Mar 30, 2007)

can u transparent render this?


----------



## Lambo (Mar 30, 2007)

Since no one else seems to be replying...


VVV no problem


----------



## Anjo (Mar 30, 2007)

thank u every much!^^*hugglez and gives +rep*^^


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 30, 2007)

can some one please transparent render this?


----------



## Close (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah Sure..... Lambo de-lurk.


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks... sorry i can't give rep you up you cuz i had reput too many in last 24hours...


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 31, 2007)

Sup close can u resize this avi to 150x150?


----------



## Close (Mar 31, 2007)

Here:



Not that good at resizing


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 2, 2007)

Pls make backround transparent ,  OPls still have robin in the pic


----------



## Close (Apr 2, 2007)

Anybody going to do this request ?


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 2, 2007)

Y arent u.  Ur the one who owns this thread....


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 3, 2007)

sorry close but Shikamaru. and i can't use transparantsy in paint.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 3, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Y arent u.  Ur the one who owns this thread....



Learn to spell and stop spamming. *spams himself*


----------



## Close (Apr 3, 2007)

Lmao, actually this request is already done in a different thread and Slayer *Well now Uchiha Sasuke* there are more members in this shop than me and I did that last one.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 4, 2007)

can u render my sasuke sig? just sasuke no bg but ok with the lightning


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you render this image for me? You just get the picture of the guy, you can remove the background.
I will +Rep you afterwards. Send me a IM after you're done. So I'll come pick up. Thanks! 



P.S: Just to let you know, If you magnify the image you can see the part of his hood on the left of his head.


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

Damn, is it just me here ?

Guys wake up and smell the requests !!


----------



## Haruko (Apr 5, 2007)

That is exactly it.



Render that. And go on AIM


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2007)

Render Please...:


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Are you guys working on mine? (Just Wondering)


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

Shit, I already rendered the Obito one....try to find it


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2007)

No you havent i cant find it


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you transparent render this?

Rep would be awarded


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 5, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> Could you render this image for me? You just get the picture of the guy, you can remove the background.
> I will +Rep you afterwards. Send me a IM after you're done. So I'll come pick up. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...



i just now got home, i can do your request.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> i just now got home, i can do your request.



Alright, thank you very much.


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

here Houki Boshi :


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

@Broly I did this in a Private message but I can re do it but it'll be damn fast.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2007)

goood! do it! or you could just find it in pms or something


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 5, 2007)

hey close i think you forgot under the legs on that picture.


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay Itachi U.

I'll fix it and Broly here:


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

Here Houki:


----------



## Shiro (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll do studmuffin's but i cant to transparacies...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok.. not really what i expected with that Close... even my try was nicer >_<


----------



## Shiro (Apr 5, 2007)

here i tried my best:


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 5, 2007)

hey Jeanne for some reason paint won't let me save it i finished it to man this sucks.


----------



## Anjo (Apr 5, 2007)

to save it write,'Untitled 1' it should work.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 5, 2007)

never mind i found a way to save it. here it is. *reps appreciated*

man i thought i would have to start all over:abduct


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> never mind i found a way to save it. here it is. *reps appreciated*
> 
> man i thought i would have to start all over:abduct



Alriiighhht. Thank you so much. :][;
(I'll rep you tommorow because I can't rep anymore for today)


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 5, 2007)

alright............thanx for  your sevice come again.


----------



## Close (Apr 5, 2007)

Shikamaru I'll do transparency and Broly that literally  took me 2 minutes, I had to do it real quick, I had to go to Church >_<


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2007)

you go to church too ;0 ??


----------



## Haruko (Apr 6, 2007)

Shikamaru. said:


> here i tried my best:



Thanks. What program did you use to do this?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2007)

Shikamaru you render nice mayby you could render mine then ?


----------



## Shiro (Apr 6, 2007)

I used paint^^ i'll try and render yours broly...

EDIT:
here ya go Broly:


I think the only thing that looks bad is the chain..


----------



## Close (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, I go to Church 

I did the Obito one with PhotoShop because it's faster but not better.

Rendering is time conusming


----------



## Shiro (Apr 6, 2007)

close if you dont have enough time to do a render and i forgot to check just pm me okay ^_^


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

same goes here close oh and nice job on the obito one shikamaru.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks agian Itachi! I +rep you.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you Shikamaru! Reps!


----------



## Shiro (Apr 6, 2007)

Your welcome!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Close (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn it, just figured out.....I did the Obito render for Space..

And it's not like I'm a bad render.er it's just that nobody wants to do the same render over.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 6, 2007)

can you render these for me please


for hidan can u take out the clouds please


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

zero1709 said:


> can you render these for me please



i'll do this one


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Apr 7, 2007)

Can someone render this for me, please?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2007)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Can someone render this for me, please?



Sure Ill Try


----------



## Suzie (Apr 7, 2007)

Can someone render this?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2007)

there you go Arashi Kazama .. i know its not perfect but i tried :0(Rep please also .. or it would be greatly appreciated)


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Apr 7, 2007)

Broly said:


> there you go Arashi Kazama .. i know its not perfect but i tried :0



Thanks, it still looks good enough! -Reps


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2007)

No Problemo


----------



## Shiro (Apr 7, 2007)

Sai do you want the kunai's and the ribbons?


----------



## Fai (Apr 8, 2007)

Can someone render this for me please ?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Can someone render this for me please ?



i'll do yours but i'm fixing to go to bed so either tommorrow or if i start now it might be done today.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 9, 2007)

can u render this for me please


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2007)

zero1709 said:


> can u render this for me please





I Tried it aatleast  rep would be appreciated


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2007)

I Tried  still i cant get away the things ON the stock..


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 9, 2007)

can u do this please


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2007)

The first and the ninetails one i wont do but ill do the Deidera one


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2007)

(sorry for DP i cant edti the one before for some reason O.o)

Here it is 

Be sure to Rep me when you can ..


----------



## Close (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's yours:

Gaara- 

9 Tails-


----------



## Shiro (Apr 9, 2007)

Sai here is yours, i cant do transparences so if you wanted that ask Close.
Here:

I took of the title and the boxes if that was okay
rep appreciated.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

@Kusanagi-here's your render. *reps please* 


@zero1709-sorry i'm still working on it i had to start all over on it.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 9, 2007)

Shikamaru. said:


> Sai here is yours, i cant do transparences so if you wanted that ask Close.
> Here:
> 
> I took of the title and the boxes if that was okay
> rep appreciated.



Thank You


----------



## Fai (Apr 9, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> @Kusanagi-here's your render. *reps please*



It's perfect  !
Haha of course I will rep you~ XD.
Thank you <3.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

come again zero1709 i'm getting to yours.


----------



## Shiro (Apr 9, 2007)

Sai said:


> Thank You



your welcome!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 10, 2007)

can u render these for me


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

zero1709 said:


> can u render these for me



i'll do the second one and if nobody answers tommorrow about the first one i might do it............................it will be done tommorrow since i have to go to bed.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

here is one render.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

here is the second render- *rep please*

if no one once to do the other one i'll do it.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2007)

Omg Zero dont request THAT much .. if you need so many renderd learn yourself mayby ?


----------



## Close (Apr 10, 2007)

Making a MS Paint tutorial ..............


----------



## Close (Apr 10, 2007)

Done with my tutorial !


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

ok i'll do the ramen one unless somebody else is doing it...........if your doing it post now.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

here is another but i think i messed up i forgot to change the background back to white.


----------



## Fai (Apr 10, 2007)

Gomen nasai ! Here I come bothering you all again --;.
Can someone render this for me please  ?
I will leave you alone now XD.
For now at least D:


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

umm mabye close can do it he is still on


----------



## Close (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, and here it is:


----------



## Fai (Apr 10, 2007)

Close said:


> Yeah, and here it is:



Arigatou  !!!
*Love* <3


----------



## Close (Apr 10, 2007)

あなたの歓迎=Doo itashimashite


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

Close said:


> あなたの歓迎=Doo itashimashite



are you suppose to be talking to me.


----------



## Shiro (Apr 10, 2007)

zero1709 said:


> can u render these for me



i'll do the really big one. ^_^


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

i guess i'll do the green big pic.


----------



## Close (Apr 10, 2007)

I was talking to Kusanagi


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

Close said:


> I was talking to Kusanagi



sorry i saw it say itashi so i  thought it was itachi.


----------



## Close (Apr 10, 2007)

Lol, no.....actually I had to looks up on Google about arigatou and doo itashimite..or whatever.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 16, 2007)

is this thread closed now?


----------



## Close (Apr 16, 2007)

^ Nope, not at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2007)

Just no requests latley  seems we got time off ^^ *sits back and relaxes*


----------



## Close (Apr 16, 2007)

Lonely......Mr.Lonely....got nobody.....lol


----------



## Anjo (Apr 16, 2007)

can u clear render this?^^


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 18, 2007)

can u render this 4 me..


----------



## evilboy (Apr 20, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe:


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 20, 2007)

i cant see it, it's a box with a red X


----------



## evilboy (Apr 21, 2007)

here is the link to it


----------



## Anjo (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks 4 forgeting about me.. im not gona come back here again thats 4 sure..


----------



## Close (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry, Amaterasu~Oomikami, I thought I already gave it to you.....

Regular:



Clear (Transparent):


----------



## Anjo (Apr 21, 2007)

why thank you Close.. +rep.


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 21, 2007)

hey close since things seem to be a little quite around here at the moment will you do me a favor and render this for me. thank you.


----------



## Close (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, Sure !

I will update this soon....


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 21, 2007)

thank you very much i look forward to getting it soon. i need it for a sig and wall idea ive got, and rendering is time consuming and im no good at it


----------



## Close (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay, done:


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks close for the great render this is what, you helped make with you skills.
im going to put it in the giveaway section


----------



## Close (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks, good !

This is what I made, you did better 



But it's my style. >.<​


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 28, 2007)

can sum1 render these for me
Link removed
Link removed
Register here and get it
Here


----------



## Close (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry, I only has time to do the second and third, someone else can do the first and fourth:


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks for the renders is any1 gonna do the others?


----------



## Razza (Apr 28, 2007)

Hiya. Would you mind rendering the following two things for me?


*Spoiler*: __ 



For this one I would appreciate it if you could do a Transparent rendering as well as a normal one.




Thanks a ton.


----------



## Close (Apr 28, 2007)

Can somebody please do these (4) ?


----------



## Lambo (Apr 30, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me doing requests in your thread again, but I was bored.


*Spoiler*: _those four images_ 












If you want them to have a white background, save the picture, open it up in MS paint and save it again as a jpg.


----------



## Razza (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Close (Apr 30, 2007)

No mind at all, since no one is doing any renders !!

WHERE IS EVERYBODY ! ?


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2007)

Ehhhh sorry ive been sick and had a Fever, but now im back


----------



## pearl_master (May 1, 2007)

sorry i stole a render and made a sig from it 
it going in the giveaways if anyone wants it.


----------



## Shiro (May 1, 2007)

sorry i haven't been here in a while the last times i came here it was the same as before.


----------



## Franklin Stein (May 1, 2007)

rander these please
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Suspect (May 2, 2007)

Hello  

Can you please render Revy (the character), including the smoke, transparent background?  
Thx in advance.


----------



## Lambo (May 3, 2007)

I have no idea how to keep the smoke without it looking crappy so I redrew it.


BTW can I join this shop Close?


----------



## Suspect (May 3, 2007)

^^^
Yeah i know about the smoke, i would've done it myself but the smoke was giving me a hard time too. Thx, but where is the render?


----------



## Lambo (May 3, 2007)

It's not there? 

I can see it, maybe I posted the wrong link?
Here!


----------



## Suspect (May 3, 2007)

The link aint working ;D


----------



## Lambo (May 3, 2007)

My faith in humanity has just shattered.


----------



## Suspect (May 3, 2007)

Hell yes, it works now, awesome job drawing the smoke btw, pure win 

+rep,Thx alot


----------



## Close (May 3, 2007)

Sure Lambo, and I don't really have time so I only did one.....:


----------



## RyRyMini (May 3, 2007)

I have 2 requests, I'd like both *TRANSPARENT *please. =D

The second one will be hard, so you can cut off the bottom part if you need. Thanks.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lambo (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Ryukutoshi (May 6, 2007)

Could you please render this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








and this?:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Franklin Stein (May 6, 2007)

is anyone doin my requests?


----------



## Lambo (May 8, 2007)

Hero you go zero:

*Spoiler*: __ 











And Ryukutoshi


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Franklin Stein (May 10, 2007)

i was wondring if ur not to busy can u do this for me please

I disagree!


----------



## Lambo (May 11, 2007)

Why do you need so many images anyways?


----------



## Anjo (May 11, 2007)

clear render plz^^


----------



## Lambo (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Anjo (May 12, 2007)

Thank u very much.


----------



## Razza (May 16, 2007)

Alright, here are two requests.





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lambo (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Here you go Onrik_


----------



## Razza (May 17, 2007)

Thanks a ton.


----------



## RyRyMini (May 19, 2007)

This is kinda a double request..xD..I'd like it transparent, and also flipped so the arm on the right hand side is pointing UP.  And maybe resized a tad bit so I can fit it horizontally in my sig.  Thank you.



This too, just transparented, please.



I'll give rep + credit


----------



## Lambo (May 19, 2007)

Here is Genma's head mirrored


----------



## RyRyMini (May 20, 2007)

Noo, I didn't mean flip his hand, xD..I meant flip his entire body so he'd be sideways ;D

I could do it, but if I did it now it would get rid of the rendering..@_@

Kind of like making this:

l
l
l

LIKE THIS: _ _ _

Which is why I wanted it resized a bit, so it won't stretch out the forum page..

If you could do that for me, if anyone else could, I'll +rep both of you ;D

Also, if you don't mind mirroring the avatar?

SORRY XD


----------



## Anjo (May 21, 2007)

A clear render with the hearts plz.^^


----------



## Lambo (May 21, 2007)

I fixed the images on my last post RyRyMini


----------



## RyRyMini (May 21, 2007)

Sweettt..thank you, Lambo!


----------



## Anjo (May 21, 2007)

Thnx.^^ I'll rep+ You when my rep ban is over.^^


----------



## Dre (May 23, 2007)

can you render this image, and possibly make it smaller if you can, a little big bigger than the picture i have now in my sig.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lambo (May 24, 2007)

here you go


----------



## Un-Chan (May 26, 2007)

Could you do a clear render of the pic in my sig, please?


----------



## Shiro (May 26, 2007)

can you do a clear render on this pic;

(render all the white)


----------



## Lambo (May 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _unaligned_ 




this one took quite a while and it still looks kind of weird


----------



## Shiro (May 27, 2007)

thanx alot lambo!!!!!


----------



## Un-Chan (May 27, 2007)

Thanks!! :3


----------



## Un-Chan (May 27, 2007)

If it's not too much trouble, could you also clear render this for me?


----------



## Lambo (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Sara (May 28, 2007)

Render please?


----------



## Un-Chan (May 28, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Anjo (May 30, 2007)

Clear Render PLZ


----------



## Lambo (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Birkin (Jun 3, 2007)

Could you please render this, mate?

Or am I looking for a transparency request?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 3, 2007)

Transparency Request


----------



## Lambo (Jun 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Goku_ 




I got lazy and magic wanded the hair 




*Spoiler*: _Weezy_ 




I got lazy and magic wanded this one


----------



## Bleach (Jun 3, 2007)

Render Please


----------



## Lambo (Jun 3, 2007)

I am going to vacation for a while, so either the original operators of this shop are going to have to start doing stuff, or you can check out my pen tool tutorial here.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

Can anyone make this transparent?


----------



## 1T4CH1_UCH1H4 (Jun 16, 2007)

LEts see what you've got, rendering... So I want Gaara without the text...


----------



## Bleach (Jun 17, 2007)

Any1 work here anyumore T_T?


----------



## Anjo (Jun 21, 2007)

V_V I dunno...
Clear render(If any1 is still fuckin here):

Clear but keep the text:


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 21, 2007)

Beside rendering do you also cut background? If thatz possible I' d like this one:


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 25, 2007)

Since i laerned how to render but not transpaent i guess ill do rendring requests will edit thjis post for results.

im not good with tiny details like hair and stuff but i tired my best dont gatta use


----------



## Close (Jun 22, 2010)

SHOP IS NOW OPEN  AGAIN!!
NOW TAKING REQUESTS!!


----------

